# Is BSNL blocking sites?



## the.kaushik (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Did anyone faced the same problem.
Some of the sites including some porn sites are getting blocked on BSNL network.

See this attached image. 
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/215/123hix.th.png

One one tab its opening and another tab its not opening. The tab where it opens i have used a proxy site. (Jumbo proxy).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2009)

No yaar.......I too use BSNL. I didnt face ny prblm like ths yet


----------

